# Burton Step On X Binding



## kimchi99 (Oct 13, 2020)

Looking for the opinions too.

what I only find:

Brand new this season, the *Step On X* is Burton's most premium *Step* On *bindings* with an upgraded highback for more power and a suspension heel hammock system that wraps around your boot for the perfect fit.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I'd guess that if you look at the Cartel vs Cartel X on thehouse/youtube, it will be similar.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

kimchi99 said:


> Looking for the opinions too.
> 
> what I only find:
> 
> Brand new this season, the *Step On X* is Burton's most premium *Step* On *bindings* with an upgraded highback for more power and a suspension heel hammock system that wraps around your boot for the perfect fit.


Apparently it's half plastic half carbon in the higback and baseplate for rigidity, but as it was just released I was hoping to hear some reviews from anyone who had the chance to demo them last season or even this early season in the resorts that are already open.



Rip154 said:


> I'd guess that if you look at the Cartel vs Cartel X on thehouse/youtube, it will be similar.


Maybe... but it's inherently different due to no straps so it may not be an apples to apples comparison.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I also wonder how much difference this is going to make on toe side turns.I get that it might make a difference on heel side turns.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Snowdaddy said:


> I also wonder how much difference this is going to make on toe side turns.I get that it might make a difference on heel side turns.


I think the toe side turns are already fantastic w/step ons, my main concern would be heel side as the forward lean on these can't equal standard bindings due to interface. I have small calves that I think I'm missing the high forward lean I run on straps.


----------



## MCrides (Feb 25, 2019)

jsil said:


> I think the toe side turns are already fantastic w/step ons, my main concern would be heel side as the forward lean on these can't equal standard bindings due to interface. I have small calves that I think I'm missing the high forward lean I run on straps.


Totally get the concern about forward lean, but from what I've heard they're supposed to be extremely responsive on both sides. I think the toe clips give you extra leverage going heel side even if you lose some because of the lean.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

MCrides said:


> Totally get the concern about forward lean, but from what I've heard they're supposed to be extremely responsive on both sides. I think the toe clips give you extra leverage going heel side even if you lose some because of the lean.


What you've heard in regards to the X vs non-X binding? What else did you hear?

I ended up picking up a pair because I'm running size 8 ions. I've heard that stock will be low on these this year and especially the size small. It's also strange to be a size small as I'm the lower end of medium in every other binding.


----------



## MCrides (Feb 25, 2019)

Don't know anything about X vs. non-X.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

jsil said:


> What you've heard in regards to the X vs non-X binding? What else did you hear?
> 
> I ended up picking up a pair because I'm running size 8 ions. I've heard that stock will be low on these this year and especially the size small. It's also strange to be a size small as I'm the lower end of medium in every other binding.


Ohh I reread and understand what you're saying now. I have a feeling that big calves/lower legs reduce the impact of the limited forward lean. That's why I think some people complain about that being the main drawback while it doesn't bother others. Hoping the shape/rigidity of the x solves some of that for me.


----------



## MCrides (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm curious what forward lean setting on a standard Burton binding the Step-ons would compare to.

EDIT: actually this shows you can adjust forward lean, just not on the fly. That's interesting because lack of forward lean is one of the biggest complaints about these.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

I dont have any burton bindings anymore to check unfortunately. I'm also not holding my breath that the forward lean on the x is any better.

Not sure how the new k2 clicker compares w/forward lean, but the maysis are a solid boot so another good option for people who don't want straps.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

MCrides said:


> EDIT: actually this shows you can adjust forward lean, just not on the fly. That's interesting because lack of forward lean is one of the biggest complaints about these.


You can adjust forward lean on them, it just doesnt adjust as much as a regular binding.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

jsil said:


> I think the toe side turns are already fantastic w/step ons, my main concern would be heel side as the forward lean on these can't equal standard bindings due to interface. I have small calves that I think I'm missing the high forward lean I run on straps.


You can change the forward lean on the step ons! there are two screws on the inside of the high back on each side and its for adjusting forward lean you will need a screw driver. Good luck!


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Jack87 said:


> You can change the forward lean on the step ons! there are two screws on the inside of the high back on each side and its for adjusting forward lean you will need a screw driver. Good luck!


Um... Read the whole thread


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

jsil said:


> Um... Read the whole thread


However the others that mentioned it did not explain how.


----------

